# Bachmann Connie remotoring



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Has any body replaced the motor or gearing in the bachmann connie with other than bachmann products. I have two sat on the shelf with stripped gears


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry's Big Trains (http://www.barrysbigtrains.com) has a new replacement motor block for the connie. Last I heard it was in the testing stage....not completely sure though.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The testing (done by Dave Goodson of Northwest Remote Control Systems) is now complete and Barry is offering these "upgrades" for the Connie. I can personally attest that the drive is virtually silent and _powerful!_ It also is an incredibly smooth runner! If your Connie's are down with stripped gears then _now_ is the time to try out one of Barry's new motors!


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the look of Barrys replacement, but not the price. At us$ 350 each for two locos it is a bit expensive . I was thinking more of motor and gearbox. Were does Barry get his motors ?? Ron


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

You might want to try the following. They have small DC motors that are used in cordless tools, like drills. You will have to come up with your own gearing. Mc Master-Carr and Small Parts have all sorts of gears that can be used. The cost is a lot less; about $15-20 each loco. I use them for my really large scale locos, (1/8 scale). There are also many dealers in surplus materials on-line that carry everything in gears, gearboxes and motors. Have about LGB. Maybe their parts are more affordable.
http://www.robotmarketplace.com/store.html


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Northwest Short Line sells a replacement gear for the 2-8-0. I forget what the part number is, but it'd be worth a phone call to them. http://www.nwsl.com I want to say it's around $25 or so for the gear, but I'm not sure. I do know it's not horrifically expensive. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ronchatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks folks for your input, I think I will be giving Northwest Short Line a call. Ron.


----------

